
Texas Student Is Under Police Investigation for Building a Clock - tomek_zemla
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/17/us/texas-student-is-under-police-investigation-for-building-a-clock.html
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10226196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10226196).

